# Australia Grander Black Marlin



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wanted to say congrats to Doc Conkle for catching and releasing a grander black marlin in Australia this past week. Took him 17 minutes to get it boat side.Captain asked if hewanted to kill the fish and he said let her go! They comparedpictures to a recently caught 1100 pound black that was killed and he said itkept up with that fish.Caught on a 130 with 45 pounds of drag and ate a scad mackerel. Not many people can say they have even seen a fish that big let alone caught one.... Congrats Doc!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

badass. let us know if you get any pictures or video there kipper


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That big a fish in 17 minutes!!! Geeezzzzz that wasn't a Zebco 202oke:letsdrink That's awesome that he let it fight another day also...:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to Go Doc, a well deserved fish for one of our premier sportfishermen...did he take the G&S over to Australia? Dreamin On is over there at the moment.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

No he chartered a boat down there.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

That had to be a blast Doc....congratulations......


----------

